# Year in review with pictures



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

I was reading a report on warm water about reflections and it made me think about my fishing year this year. i have fished this year more than any other year and have caught some nice fish. also this is my first year i fly-fished outside of the uintas. i will post some of my highlights from this year. they include first and biggest fish i caught. i hope you guys enjoy.

we will go in chronological order. i started my year off with my biggest brown (almost 16") i have ever caught. he was out of the Santa Clara river.
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... DC0156.jpg
the to my surprise i actually pulled something nice out of duck creek. my biggest brookie at 15"
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... DC0192.jpg
then i hit scofield and was pleased with the results. this is just a portion of the fish we kept. not to mention everything we caught. sorry for the picture but we left the camera at home.
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... /sat.1.jpg
then my biggest brown from the LP at just shy of 15"
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... DC0232.jpg
i decided to try for some grayling and ended up catching only brookies instead, but they sure were colorful.
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... DC0218.jpg
hit the logan and tried for my first albino and whitefish. i got both but i did not get a picture of the albino. here is my first whitefish at around 16"
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... 0220-1.jpg
i still needed a grayling so gave it one more shot before the end of the year. here is my first one at 14"
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... 0200-1.jpg
and here is a different one for color (about the same size)
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... DC0207.jpg
then i caught an awesome brook in the same lake (im guessing around 11-12")
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... DC0197.jpg
i needed a tiger and i got plenty. here is my first at 14"
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... 0217-2.jpg
then i caught an 18" tiger which is a PB for me.
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... 0233-1.jpg
and here is a random one thrown in.
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa30 ... DC0231.jpg

overall the year has been awesome. i have caught PB's for brooks, tigers, grayling, browns, cutthroats, rainbows, and for some specific waters. not sure if i actually missed any trout species but this year was one of, if not the, best years i have had.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It does look like it's been a good year for you !!! I was quite surprised to see the brown out of the Santa Clara. I guess it make sense though, knowing where the river comes from...

Well, good report chuckmiester !!!.   ..I hope you're not saying your done fishing for the year... :?


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

actually .45 im done fishing for a few years.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice trout Chuck. That is one colorful brook. Good luck on the mission. Where are you going?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

chuckmiester said:


> actually .45 im done fishing for a few years.


Actually it's a "couple" of years.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Have a good mission. Stay safe.

Good highlight reel.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What ?? No fishing???

That could be part of the reason I never went...   

Well, good luck to ya !! The fish will only get bigger while you're away, as long as LOAH stay's home a little more often... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Whatever! I'm off to find a big brookie right now. :wink:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

good luck, thanks for the post. Where are you going, im sure there are fish if its in the USA if not sorry. :?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like this year treated you pretty well chuck. Congrats on all the nice fish. Did you get your call yet?


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

no im still waiting for my call.


----------

